# 2012 additions



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Wasn't a great year, but in retrospect, I did ok. I suffer from  Ilikeitallosis. some of my new additions
 Ebeneezer Pearl's Tincture of Life
 Dr.S.M. State's Invigorator New York


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Sodas

 F. Hess Philadelphia
 J.P. Robinson Salem NJ
 Reamer's Greensburg PA


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Fairbanks & Beard Combination Bottle Boston 
 Sierichs Rockaway Beach NY
 Muellerschoen's Weiss Beer


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Picture Blobs
 Manhattan Brewery
 F. DiStefano
 Indianapolis Brewery


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Simon Johnston Druggist
 Venn's Beef Iron & Wine


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Bridgeton NJ condiment bottle


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

local picture druggists


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice gets LB, I like that Weiss...


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 3, 2013)

Well they are all really neat in anyones' collection.  Congratulation- covers them all, and I appreciated the printed identities over the pictures.  RED Matthews


----------



## rmckin (Feb 3, 2013)

LtlBtl,
 Great bottles!!!
 Such a variety !!!
 I'm interested most about the Druggist on the left, last pic. I'm reading it as "Jos McKinney Pharmacist   Allegheny,Pa".  Or is it "Jos M Kinney"?
 Thanks
 Ron


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 3, 2013)

I like them all.


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for comments.

 more...

 Flasks pints
 Union Clasped Hands LF + co eagle Pittsburg,PA
 "                             "PALCO Cannon


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

reverse


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Pints
 Cunning & Ihmsen Glassmakers
 Clasped Hands, Eagle L & W


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Quart Eagle
 Quart Queen of the Washtub Hess & Co. Flask, might be only example according to my guru


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

qt union clasped hands , wm. frank& son, pitts. cannon reverse, pics don't show the spade-ish shape well, weak strikes also


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

qt blobs

 Wm Koegler SS Pittsburg
 Jersey City Heights 
 Keystone Brewing Pittsburgh SS


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Cunningham & Ihmsen Qt Whiskey


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Qt Fred Kalina Stomach Bitters


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Deco Sodas

 Franklin New Orleans, flavors listed
 Glory Sharpsburg PA, aqua
 Big Shot Root Beer


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

hutches aren't my thing, but these are staying

 Pride, Chicago
 TM Whitford Orange NJ
 TITman Philadelphia


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

Hair Bottles
 Covalt & Smith 
 Baldpate NY sample 
 Seven Seals of Golden Wonder


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 3, 2013)

ACLS

 Hornet Tulia,TX
 Full Flavor Towanda PA
 2 Nectars, Pittsburgh


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2013)

You have a lot of really nice bottles , thanks for sharing .


----------



## epackage (Feb 3, 2013)

Let me know if we can work out a trade for the Whitford hutch!! The Hornet and the POP are nice too ...


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow.  You had a great year  I like that Big Shot


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 4, 2013)

The Jersey City blob and the Orange Hutch are both nice bottles!


----------



## idigjars (Feb 5, 2013)

You have a nice collection of bottles.  Thank you for sharing them with us.  Paul


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments.

 Being an equal opportunity collector means i always have options.  Since I don't collect anything, there are no holy grails, nothing "needed".  Being from an area that if i tried to only get stuff from within 3 miles of home, i'd  be looking at thousands and thousands of bottles. after too many "its local i should have it" purchases, i had to change focus.
 if it is something i like, i will keep it. don't care if it 1860s or 1960s, local or not. it is very liberating and much cheaper as well. i am at once proud and embarrassed to say how little my purchases are.  it takes a special bottle for me to spend anything over 20.00 a piece for. in the many pics, i'd say only only 2 of the bottles  were north of 40. most were well under 10.00. lot buying is what i do and actually most are "free" after i dispose of the unwanteds.


----------

